# Flagman bumpers



## Jersey (Apr 8, 2009)

With all the snow we have on the ground, our training has been really limited. With my work schedule, we train sporatically at best in favorable conditions. My fear is that my pooch will regress. My orange bumpers just burried in and some were temporarily lost. Not to mention, they get to be hard as a rock in these temps. I decided to upgrade my arsenal with 1/2 dozen canvas, high viz bumpers made by Flagman Products. They arrived 2 days ago and we took a few out to the back yard for a little test. I heeled my girl and tossed one out about 40'. She acted like it was a shot flyer! I haven't seen her this torqed up since opening day of gunning season. They flutter when thrown and really hold her attention. I like how they contrast against the snow too. So far so good with the quality of construction. I hope to give them a work out as we want to try some senior tests this spring and summer. Here's a link:

http://www.dogsafield.com/prodinfo.asp?number=R045-003


----------



## Joe Martin (Feb 1, 2006)

I buy a lot of their flags and put them on my plastic bumpers - work very well on a low contrast day, particularly at a distance.

Joe


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

They are definitely my preferred training bumper for winter months.... they don't sink into the snow (as much) and are easier for the dog to handle....


----------



## Scott Greenwood (Mar 25, 2008)

This is great news for Randy "The Flagman" Bartz! I personnally know him and he will aprreciate all the responses from here.

I run into him multiple times a week and if you have any added advice that you would like to see from a product geared for retrievers let me know and I can pass the word.


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

i use them for marks in the summer and winter the dogs love'em and the show up in the snow allot better then others.
Duane


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

Juli H said:


> They are definitely my preferred training bumper for winter months.... they don't sink into the snow (as much) and are easier for the dog to handle....


+1 The dogs love 'em.

Rope.


----------



## golden dude (Oct 19, 2009)

So does everyone put a throw rope on their "flagman" bumpers or throw them by the flag?

Steve


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

rope.........


----------

